# Euphorbia Cotinifolia sap in eye



## dblack (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

I was pruning a Euphorbia cotinifolia bush yesterday and got sap in my eye. It entered the corner of my eye near the lacriminal caruncle. Didn't burn at first, but the pain got worse over the next 12 hours. Made multiple attempts to wash the sap from the eye with tap water and saline solution, but it didn't really work. It just has to work its way out slowly. I also got some on my eye lid so the entire eye hurt because it is such a strong irritant. From reading other articles like this, https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2712704/ ,It could have been way worse. Fortunately, I only got a small amount in there and according to the optometrist said I have no damage to my cornea, but do yourself a favor and wear safety glasses while messing with euphorbia plants. I wear them every other day of the week, I just had no idea how toxic the sap inside euphorbias is or I would have.


----------

